# الى كل زوجه رومانسيه



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أبريل 2011)

*  						الى كل زوجه رومانسيه*​ *  						-*​ *  						-*​ *  						-*​ *  						-*​ *  						...أطفئي أضواء الكهرباء*​ *  						واستقبليه بشمع في يديك*​ *  						أطفئي المكيّفات والدفايات*​ *  						واجعليه يلجاً إلى دفء كلماتك*​ *  						وكذلك السخان*​ *  						فالماء البارد يجدد الحيوية*​ *  						تعوّدي على كنس المنزل بالمكنسة العادية وليست الكهربائية*​ *  						لكي تشعريه بتعبك وبمعاناتك من أجله*​ *  						إغسلي ملابسه بيديك بالطريقة التقليدية*​ *  						وارحميه من صداع الغسالة الكهربائية*​ *  
*​​​​​​​​​​​*
*​ *  						مع تحيات*​ *  						شركة الكهرباء / لتوفير الطاقة*​


----------



## انريكي (17 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههه

ولو تحرق نفسها اتكون افضل بعد

عشان نرتاح اوي ههههههههههههه

موضوع جدا جميل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ولو تحرق نفسها اتكون افضل بعد
> 
> ...



فكره بردوا هههههههههه
ميرسي يا غالي


----------



## tasoni queena (17 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههه شركة الكهربا بتستغل الرومانسية

ادى اخرة الرومانسية

شكرا عياد للموضوع الجميل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه شركة الكهربا بتستغل الرومانسية
> 
> ادى اخرة الرومانسية
> 
> شكرا عياد للموضوع الجميل



هههههههههههههههههههههه
بيستغلوا كل حاجه اليومين دول 
ميرسي عالتقيم 
نورتي يا باشا


----------



## marmora jesus (18 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *  						الى كل زوجه رومانسيه*​ *  						-*​ *  						-*​ *  						-*​ *  						-*​ *  						...أطفئي أضواء الكهرباء*​ *  						واستقبليه بشمع في يديك*​ *  						أطفئي المكيّفات والدفايات*​ *  						واجعليه يلجاً إلى دفء كلماتك*​ *  						وكذلك السخان*​ *  						فالماء البارد يجدد الحيوية*​ *  						تعوّدي على كنس المنزل بالمكنسة العادية وليست الكهربائية*​ *  						لكي تشعريه بتعبك وبمعاناتك من أجله*​ *  						إغسلي ملابسه بيديك بالطريقة التقليدية*​ *  						وارحميه من صداع الغسالة الكهربائية*​ *
> *
> 
> 
> ...





كوبة انت وشركة الكهربا دي :gy0000:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> كوبة انت وشركة الكهربا دي :gy0000:​



كوبه !!!!!!!!!!!
انا سمعت الكلمه دي فين قبل كده 
انتي تعرفي حاجه قصيره كده اسمها نصه ؟
ههههههههههه
ميرسي يا باشا علي المرور اللذيذ​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههه

يا تحفه

وليه الفضايح دي وجايب سيرتي ليه يا واد انت ههههههههههه

الموضوع يغلق

بس هه ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## شميران (18 أبريل 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه يااااي عالرومانسية*
*يجب ان تسمى شركة الاطفاء وليس الكهرباء هههههههههه *
*شكرا عالموضوع *


----------



## أنجيلا (18 أبريل 2011)

يا سلاااااااااااااام
وكل ده عشان خاطر عيونو يا فرحة حماتي بيه
ربنا يشفيكم 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 أبريل 2011)

دى مش رومانسية دى بخل


----------



## هالة الحب (18 أبريل 2011)

طبعا ما انت مش تعبان فى حاجة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا تحفه
> 
> ...



يغلق في عينك 
مشرفين اخر زمن
نورتي يا بت كوبه في وشك​


----------



## treaz (18 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة يااا عياد


----------



## النهيسى (18 أبريل 2011)

*ههههههههه
روعه جدا شكراا​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أبريل 2011)

treaz قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة يااا عياد



انتي الاحلي يا باشا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أبريل 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *ههههههههه
> روعه جدا شكراا​*



ميرسي يا استاذي 
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> كوبه !!!!!!!!!!!
> انا سمعت الكلمه دي فين قبل كده
> انتي تعرفي حاجه قصيره كده اسمها نصه ؟
> ههههههههههه
> ميرسي يا باشا علي المرور اللذيذ​




اه بلدياتي من القاهرة
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

_*حلوووووووووووووووووة اوى يا عياد بجد وفكرة  برضو *_
_*اهو الواحد يرتاح منهم*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2011)

شميران قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه يااااي عالرومانسية*
> *يجب ان تسمى شركة الاطفاء وليس الكهرباء هههههههههه *
> *شكرا عالموضوع *



ههههههههههههههه
لالالا خالص 
شركه الاطفاء ليها وظائف تاني من نفس القبيل 
ميرسي شميران علي مرورك الجميل​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> يا سلاااااااااااااام
> وكل ده عشان خاطر عيونو يا فرحة حماتي بيه
> ربنا يشفيكم
> ههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههه
شكلك متعقده من حماتك :smile01
ويشفيكي انتي كمان  :act23: 
متخافيش كلنا لها 
نورتي يا قمر :t23:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> دى مش رومانسية دى بخل


ههههههههههههه
نورت يا استاذ سعيد​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2011)

هالة الحب قال:


> طبعا ما انت مش تعبان فى حاجة



وايه اللي هيتعبني بس 
واحلي ما في الموضوع 
ان مفيش فاتروه كهربا :smile01​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اه بلدياتي من القاهرة
> هههههههههههههههههه​



لا يا راجل
اوعي تكوني نصه زيها 
مهم البلديات بيبهتوا علي بعض​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*حلوووووووووووووووووة اوى يا عياد بجد وفكرة  برضو *_
> _*اهو الواحد يرتاح منهم*_​



مش كده بردوا :smile01
نورت يا صديقي​


----------

